# Audi A4 2.8L V6 engine Swap to 2.7tt ??



## SNOWCONEGTi (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm from the NY area Brooklyn to be exact, I have a 01 Audi A4 2.8 v6 but is considering swapping the whole engine to a 2.7tt because i want to go turbo. Can someone with genuine knowledge that worked on Audi's there whole life tell me if its possible to do or is it a waste of time and money, money isn't the issue, other mechanics were telling me that the whole cpu and harness needs to be changed, the dash as welll but i just feel like their regular american made mechanics and not a Audi specific if you know what i mean. If anyone knows how to do the swap without any problem or can give me a insite on what i want to get done. Give me a call or text me 7188776456. Like i said i'm from the NY Area. Any official Audi Mechanics out here, hit me up.


----------



## crazyquik22023 (Jun 17, 2013)

Swap can easily be done. You will need obviously a 2.7t engine, a 2.7 ECU and a wiring harness. Nothing on the dash needs changed. All engine and tranny mounts are the same as well.


----------



## Turbo3 (Sep 15, 2005)

Just get an S4 specially if you plan on molding it. The whole S4 drivetrain is stronger then the A4.


----------

